# Shadow's Gate Session 12



## Dumok (Jun 1, 2011)

Session 12
Mission report 7
Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
Spring 11-12 296 CY
Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Gerard (Human Mercenary-War blade)
    Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)
Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

Secondary Mission Objectives:
          -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow

                -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.

                -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.

                -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.

                -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report: After Artemis has successfully dealt with the traps, another sparrow made it's way to the party and lit on Tursomog's shoulder. The dour cleric then repeated that the supply party had returned with yet another member for the expedition. The group then returned with diligence. 
    Upon returning to the surface, The supply troop introduced the new member, a Halfling monk named Ismael, who was sent by the Saffron monks. Soveliss then suggested the party rest for the evening to regain spells and heal their wounds.
    The next morning, the party once again descended to the third floor of the complex and proceeded to finish exploring, eventually they discovered two giant worker ants, foraging for supplies, the party set on the vermin at once, quickly killing the creatures within moments. The party later encountered a Giant scorpion which was also dispatched.
    The party then made their way into a large room covered with runes, Upon closer verification the writing seemed to be part of a binding spell, but before they could continue to study the strange writing, an Shape shimmered into existence, revealing a creature known as an Ethereal Marauder. Artemis Quickly sprang into action, tumbling into position and stabbed the creature beneath it's rib-cage, right into it's heart. Gerard seemed to demonstrate a rather ghoulish interest in the creature's parts, however Tursomog, Weycailin and Soveliss, persuaded the Mercenary to leave the creature whole so that it could be sent to the academy for study.
    Later, the Party located yet another Sacred Structure, a Massive Octagonal room which appeared to be a sacrificial chamber. The Observant members of the party caught sight of a pair of aberrations known as "Chokers" Fleeing for safety on the ceiling, using their clawed hands to hold them. Soveliss, Cyrro and Gerard Unleashed a salvo of arrows while Grzah flew into a charge to the second. The creatures were taken down and fell to 30' to the floor with sickening thuds. again Gerard was going to collect gruesome trophies of the creatures, when The party once again had to persuade the War-Blade to leave the creatures relatively whole for study by the Academy. it was at that point that Tursomog and Cyrro took turns explaining the function of the chamber, where Goblinoids used to gather for ceremonies where they would practice the sacrifice of sentient beings to the Lord of Depths and darkness. The Victim was brought to the large table in the center of the chamber, and beheaded after several chants by the congregation. Tursomog later explained that the Soul of the victim would then be sent to the Realm of Clangor to serve as slaves to the Goblinoids who have fallen honorably in battle. He then proceeded to expound further, stating that before Shadow's involvement, that the goblinoids did practice cannibalism, but were eventually educated against this practice. 
    With the lesson ended, the party continued finding yet another large round chamber, containing a monstrous scorpion. It seems that the former base of the Hexe Kaiser had fallen into being infested with these creatures, but the party functioned like a well oiled machine, defeating the poisonous arachnid with relative ease, demonstrating the strength of the Reich! at once, Artemis began his custom of exploration when he found several runes surrounding a small safe. Cyrro determined that the spell in question was designed to go off when the attempt was made to open the safe. Artemis proceeded to attempt to dismantle the trap only to accidentally set it off. Fortunately his quick reflexes allowed him to jump back before he was blasted by a flash of freezing cold. Once the trap was set off, he opened the safe finding several gold coins.
    Which leads me to question as to why so much coins and treasure was left by the goblinoids, when they fled the complex, and how they were able to procure so much during their time here? Another question which entered my mind is regarding the Dragon and the Monster trainer "Cooter". To my knowledge, Monster trainers had only managed to tame creatures like Pseudo-dragons, Fire Drakes and the like, but none have been known to have tame a full fledged dragon. Another question I have is why would a green dragon, traditionally a forest dwelling creature, would lay her eggs within a swamp like the Goblin Blight? Another question to be answered, is, If Cooter tamed a dragon, why would she then leave him to hatch her eggs? Perhaps these questions will be answered as time unfolds.


----------

